# Need Answers



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

Someone out there has to have some answers to this question.
What can we take across the border *into* the United States as gifts, such as
Tequila, Vanilla, fresh cinnamon, honey, Jamaica Tea, spices, etc. There's got
to be a website somewhere that can be specific on these issues. I get that you
can take in Tequila but supposedly only 2 bottles "but" then again you can take
in what you want as long as it is under $400.00. Is there any site that can
address these things so we know what is really the right and wrong things to do?
Also then, what about Texas? What is the quanity of stuff they allow. Our
vacation is coming up soon and the more I research, the more different answers I
get. I'm too old to be this confused.LOL! Thanks to you all.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Know Before You Go


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Crossing the border and bringing stuff into the U.S. depends on the border crossing and how busy it is as well as...the luck of the draw...and sometimes the individual border agent...and sometimes if you are male or female.
I've brought pieces of fruit and other things supposedly prohibited and even when I've gone through 2ndary inspection at San Ysidro nothing was said.


----------



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

Any fresh produce, food stuff or grains will be sequestered and destroyed by customs agents if found. Any unopened brand food items are OK, just put them inside your checked suitcase and not inside carry-ons if flying.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

ha ha OP you used the word "specific" when talking about Mexico and the borders. The only thing I know specifically since I've come to Mexico is that everything...the rules, what's acceptable, timetables, ect. all change at any given moment. Have a wonderful vacation...and just go for it!


----------

